# Jungle Python piccies



## JunglePython (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello all

Thought I might post some piccies of some of my Jungles.

please respond with pics of your own Jungles. 


This is a 15 month old boy. 






This is a 15 month old girl, sister to the boy above.





And this is an adult girl I intend to breed this season.





Hope you like the animals. 

Cheers

Luke


----------



## sxereturn (Mar 23, 2004)

I'll have some pics of my one up later tonight


----------



## sydneygoldsales.com (Mar 23, 2004)

Awesome !!!

One of those beauties will be next on my list !!

Just need more space first.


----------



## JunglePython (Mar 23, 2004)

cool, I look forward to seeing your pics.


luke


----------



## zoe (Mar 23, 2004)

ummmm can i have one of the babies?    

no really....


----------



## ad (Mar 23, 2004)

Very Nice Jungles! What does your adult male look like that you are going to breed with that female?


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 23, 2004)

if u feel the need to sent one of your jungles my way, i will not hold it agaisnt you lol

nice snakes mate


----------



## Ricko (Mar 23, 2004)

very nice snakes love the head marking on the brother sister pair. make sure you post the babies for sale on here as im sure most people would like one just like me!


----------



## Nicole (Mar 23, 2004)

Very pretty!


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 23, 2004)

What ya waiting for ? Get breeding  How about a pic of the male?


----------



## Morelia_man (Mar 23, 2004)

HOT DAMN!! NICE!!


----------



## Ella (Mar 23, 2004)

Beautiful! I'd love a jungle...


----------



## Jonny (Mar 23, 2004)

Put me on the list for a hatchling next season :wink: 

they are gorgeous!!!

cheers

Jonny


----------



## jungle_inc (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice jungles, junglepython, love them all.
Here is a 4yr old male





Here is a 4yr old female





Here is a 26mth old male head





same male body





26mth old female sister to the one above





cheers


----------



## JunglePython (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey is that you Mark?

Thanks for the pics they look great!

I would be very interested in some 50\50's. 
Are you breeding the 4 year olds this season?
What is their linage?

Its just great to see nice stuff in collections in Australia.

Cheers

Luke


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 24, 2004)

I want one...


----------



## jungle_inc (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Luke, its Mark. I have no idea of the linage of the 4 year olds, i tried but couldnt find much, the one on the grass is half berridge half unkown, the one in the tank is completely unknown.

I have 8 more adults, ill post some more pics if i get the chance after work. Linages i have are Krauss, Simms, Stone, berridge,Mamet and some unkowns.

Have you got a nice male for that gorgeous adult female. She is stunning.

cheers


----------



## jungle_inc (Mar 24, 2004)

Here is a possibly aberrent jungle female 





Here is a 4 yr old female, sister to the 4yr old male in previous post.





Here is a roughly 8 year old female


----------



## JunglePython (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey Mark

I do have a nice boy for her. I cant seem to find any photos of him.

He is going to shed now so when he has shed I will post pics of him.

He is not as clean as the girl. 

Cheers

Luke


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 24, 2004)

Boys are always dirtier than girls, bummer really


----------



## NoOne (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey Mark, Still haven't heard anything from Simon, do you know whats happening with his stuff?


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 25, 2004)

They're some nice looking jungles JP.Are they any particular bloodline or locality form?


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 25, 2004)

Absolutely stunning Mark!! Love the males colouration! If only I wasn't so broke....sob!!!


----------



## Ricko (Mar 25, 2004)

they are some absolutely awesome jungles have they got good temperaments? or are they nasty? definetly would like a pair of 50/50 jungles. anyone know how much a hatchling pair would be?


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 25, 2004)

With jungles you usually get what you pay for and would be looking at $500-$800 for pretty good to top of the line jungles.Even then they are not guaranteed to colour up and hold colour as adults and some might not colour up at all.......


----------



## Ricko (Mar 25, 2004)

and is it true that jungles have very small clutches like 8-12 eggs unlike a normal carpet that has 12-40 eggs?


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 25, 2004)

Yep that's true although 15 isn't uncommon at all.I have a friend who had a large clutch of 20 eggs this season but the adults are very big jungles.

Jungles are the smallest carpet sub species ranging on average from 3-6 foot with excepetions of course.


----------



## JunglePython (Apr 6, 2004)

This is a picture of the boy I will be putting to my female Jungle pictured at the start of this thread.







I cant wait to see her gravid.

Cheers 

Luke


----------



## Ricko (Apr 6, 2004)

are they agresive snakes jungle?


----------



## ad (Apr 6, 2004)

"Here is a possibly aberrent jungle female"
What is aberrent?

Ricko, I have yet to see a friendly one, people say they exist, I only wish mine were, I tried regular handling but they are just shy, reclusive animals. To look at- they are right up there with the best pythons about. The way they hang off their branches is very cool.


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 6, 2004)

Ricko said:


> are they agresive snakes jungle?


Ricko ,
i have seen lukes jungles and the ones he was handling looked fine to me they did not strike 
but he really seems to know and care for his snakes exceptionally well 
good work luke


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 6, 2004)

aberrent is an inherited pattern...if the pattern is inherited it should show up in 50% of the first generation...

a few of my jungles are extremely placid but most are pretty narcy.....

that pair should produce some nice offspring jp....


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey J. Inc. I reckon it's about time some of those hatchies were Melbourne bound


----------



## zoe (Apr 7, 2004)

ill second that


----------



## Rina (Apr 7, 2004)

Great looking animals guys.

These animals are all great representations of the success people are having reproducing jungle lines of the original breeders who put in all the hard work producing the characteristics we all desire and associate with Jungles. 

In America, owners of Jungles always pay respect by identifying their animals linage back to the original breeder when complimented on a great looking animal. Back here in Oz, I feel that people too often take the credit for their animals as if everything about that animal was a sole selective breeding process on their behalf, when more often than not their sole contribution was to hand over the money.

Full marks for great animal husbandry and the passion you have for your animals but in my opinion financial ownership does not always eliminate ethical ownership.

Regards Rina


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 7, 2004)

Ya pays ya money, Ya gets ya Jungle


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 7, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## obee (Apr 8, 2004)

unfortunately it is difficult to start a new line.but i know exactly what you are saying rina people in oz who post pics and crow about there animals usually have got them for the first time,or haven't had them long and have never actually bred jungles.or just bred them.ANYONE can pay money and get a nice jungle and then show everyone.how about when posting pics say this is my stone,berridge or krauss female like they do in the states then people that know jungles can appreciate the animal and the person who created it not so much the person who gave the money.


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 8, 2004)

> appreciate the animal and the person who created it not so much the person who gave the


Wouldnt we call him god?


----------



## Rina (Apr 8, 2004)

I agree with the animal being yours once the money has been handed over but what I have a problem with is the attitude of some in dealing with the ole ego.

Like I tried to say, if you can breed a jungle that shows some particular trait that is different, then congrats to you because you have done something original and can loudly proclaim the fact. If however you favour a line of jungles for particular characteristics that breeders like stone, berridge or krauss have produced, than the beauty of the particular animal is credit to these people, not yourself.
Credit given where credit is due.!
Regards Rina


----------



## JunglePython (Apr 8, 2004)

Well O.K. 

The adult pair that I am hoping to breed this year were bred by Aland.
I dont know the linage of the parents.
The younger pair were also from Aland, but this pair had one parent from his lines and the other parent was from Krauss's 
original girl. 

As for the idea that there is no skill in handing over money to someone for a snake I must say that I feel this is almost totally right.

Except for the fact that some people are better at picking nice animals than others. I think this is as much an experience thing as it is 
about having an eye for detail.

I started this thread in the hope that I would get to see some great jungles held by others. When mine breed I hope to swap or purchase new bloodlines.

I did not start this thread to brag. 

Anyway if you have jungles please post some pics. 

Cheers

Luke


----------



## Rina (Apr 8, 2004)

I am definately not accusing you of bragging Luke and you certainly have some stunning animals. I agree with you whole heartedly in that some people definately have a great knack for picking animals which have the potential to throw some great babies if breeding is what you are looking to. It all comes with a willingness to learn and experience.
Best of luck in your ventures.
Rina


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 8, 2004)

I hope my flippant comment was not taken as being in disagreement with the fact that it takes years of dedication to produce your own clean line of any animal. I merely meant, "you pays ya money, you gets ya jungle"


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 9, 2004)

15mth old male Stone jungle.......


----------



## JunglePython (Apr 9, 2004)

Very nice and clean. I Like.

Thanks for the pic.

Cheers

Luke


----------



## JunglePython (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey Browns 

Will you be expecting any jungle eggs this season?

Luke


----------



## Rina (Apr 9, 2004)

Ah, see everyone is picking up on what I was saying in the spirit it was intended.


----------



## RAZZA (May 8, 2004)

:evil: :twisted: 8) :lol: :idea: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## lutzd (May 8, 2004)

*piccie*



RAZZA said:


> sorry i'm not too good at the old piccy taking...



Well, that's rubbish! I think that's a *great* photo, Raz!


----------



## instar (May 8, 2004)

Just curious Luke, The pic of the "abherrant" jungle on pg1? Ive seen a similar odd patterning on coastals bred in the states,i.e stripes longways, would that not be a trait to eliminate? or is their demand for abherrant pattern?


----------



## JunglePython (May 8, 2004)

I think there would be a market for striped Jungles.


----------



## ad (May 8, 2004)

check the dorsal stripe on this jungle, Im looking for a female for him for this season.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php


----------



## BROWNS (May 8, 2004)

Hey Luke, i'm hoping to breed jungles this season.

Nice looking jungle Raz....i have a couple of his siblings..they have very pronounced head patterns in this bloodline.My male from John is still looking good but the female has a fair amount of black smudging in the gold.I'll have to get some recent pics to post...

Can any one else hardly see the animal in ads pic?


----------



## NCHERPS (May 8, 2004)

Is that a Jungle Ad? I thought it was a fancy water bowl! LOL! Just kidding! great snake.


----------



## ad (May 8, 2004)

lol Neil, fancy and angry! he was quarantined for a while, hence the poor tank.


----------



## RAZZA (May 9, 2004)

8) :twisted: :evil:     :shock: :? :lol: :cry:   :x :roll: :wink: :arrow: :idea: :?: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## spottedpython (May 28, 2004)

junglepython your jungles are gergous i haven't came accross jungles that beautiful here in victoria damn i had to live here now i want a pair


----------



## JunglePython (May 28, 2004)

well I woke up this morning and my adults were locked together.

They are right on target for some babies this season!!

I'm excited!

Thanks for the compliment. I think they nice too.

Many thanks to the breeders of them.


----------



## sxereturn (May 28, 2004)

Anyone want a very nice, adult male Jungle? A mate has one for sale. It's not a true 50/50, it has a little bit of smudging, but is a very nice animal no less. Will try and get some photos of it soon.


----------



## bkgone (May 28, 2004)

has any one seen the jungle pythons for sale in the herp trader?They are $290 each,Their are 2 males and 2 females,they were born on the 13/11/03.My question is to jp do u reckon they are the same kind as yours?thanks


----------



## JunglePython (May 28, 2004)

no


----------



## bkgone (May 28, 2004)

what kind would they be?


----------



## JunglePython (May 28, 2004)

just lower quality.

Mine cost $800.00 each. 

No one is going to sell $800.00 dollar snakes for $290.00. 

I bought a pair of jungles off a guy from S.A. once. They were $450.00 each.
He said he did not believe carpets were worth $800.00, he also said his were as good as any.

Well to make a long story short, he sent me different animals to those I had requested and they were no where near as good as others I had seen.

Moral of the story is you get what you pay for.... There is no such thing as a free lunch.....If it sounds too good to be true it probably is....Not all jungles are created equal. LOL 

Save up and buy some good ones.


----------



## JunglePython (Jun 21, 2004)

my wife took some more pics today, thought you might like to see.






















hope you like, she is 18 months old now. Bred by K.Aland.


----------



## dobermanmick (Jun 21, 2004)

Is that the one my wife held yesterday ?

She has not stopped talking about getting them now !

At least she isnt complaining about the price lol :lol:


----------



## obee (Jun 21, 2004)

nice pics junglepython,good to see you got your moneys worth and great to see you naming the breeder.i disagree with you to a certain extent.as i mainly breed jungles and sell quite a few animals,i talk to a lot of ppl.i know many ppl who paid $800 hundred for a jungle and ended up with crap.i could never justify selling jungles for more than $500.i've seen $800 animals i wouldn't even own.just my opinion.

obee


----------



## JunglePython (Jun 21, 2004)

yeah I understand what you are saying, I have seen some bloody ugly jungles come from the same clutch as stunning ones. 

Market demand sets the price and I dont mind paying top dollar if I know I am getting animals from good lines. 

Thanks for the reply, I am happy with her, she is not as clean as I would like but her yellow is really intense in real life. 

Cheers

Luke

Doberman, yeah this is the girl your wife held. She definately seemed tp like it.


----------



## dobermanmick (Jun 21, 2004)

When they are hatchlings are they as bright as that or do they get brighter as they get older ?

If not what do you look for to pick one ? parents colour only ? or are there other factors ?

Obee that snake is awesome in real life and it didnt strike once while my wife was holding her !


----------



## BROWNS (Jun 21, 2004)

Very nice Jungle!!!Sometimes i prefer the look of jungles with the black smudging.....i think it makes them look more jungley"wild type" if you know what i mean.

The saying is you get what you pay for but you can still pay top dollar for a jungle and have it turn out nothing special as has been said.Many colour up beautifully but start going downhill and fading around 3 years old.

Anyone got more pics of their jungles?I love em all!!!

Pic of a yearling Stone jungle....He has a beautiful temperament and has never even attempted to bite........


----------



## zoe (Jun 21, 2004)

holy crap :shock: 

that snake is awesome!


----------



## BROWNS (Jun 21, 2004)

Here's one from URS....Palmerston form.


----------



## JunglePython (Jun 22, 2004)

Doberman

When the jungles are born they are not coloured like adults. If I recall correctly there is at least one pic of a jungle emerging from an egg in "Pythons of the World". 

Jungles take quite a while to reach their "best". This is why many breeders will hold back their offspring for sometime, selling them at 6-12 months of age. The idea is at this age the snakes have coloured up somewhat and you have a better chance of picking nice examples.

I have bought most of mine this way and I am happy with the result.

To be honest I feel I pay for the bloodlines, and only when I breed from them do I actually get to pick the prized animals I have paid all this money for.

It is true that you can get ugly jungles from great parents, but I think this is a big part of what makes a beautiful jungle all that more special.

So you can either buy hatchlings or juviniles or even search for adults, each has its pros and cons. 

Cheers

Luke


----------



## Robert (Jun 22, 2004)

I Was thinking if an ordinary looking jungle was thrown from some beautifully coloured and marked adults,wouldn't there be a possibility that the ordinary's might throw some nice hatchies when they are old enough to breed,provided you had a nice partner for them?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

yeah man orcorse. its all in genetics.


----------



## JunglePython (Jun 22, 2004)

I imagine they would improve generally. 

I have bred heaps of pet rats of various colours. We had black rats that started out fairly normal(black with white feet etc). We bred these rats to other black rats and continued to linebreed them only with black rats. After five generations the intensity of the black was far improved and the colouring covered the whole body down onto the nails. 

You may get nice animals from one good parent but in the long run I think it is better to have nice examples on both sides of the family tree. Hopefully this will increase consistency. Dave Barker suggested at one point that the colouring was polygenic in its expression which if true complicates things.


----------



## BROWNS (Jun 22, 2004)

> It is true that you can get ugly jungles from great parents, but I think this is a big part of what makes a beautiful jungle all that more special.



Yep that's what i reckon too, but you can also get nice jungles from ordinary parents....



> colouring was polygenic in its expression which if true complicates things.



What does polygenic mean Jungle?

Breeders obviously breed for certain traits "colour and pattern".I read on a US forum that when people get say a striped jungle that they will breed for that pattern.There are many striped animals around "not just jungles" but can anyone say that the striping is an inherited trait?Has anyone bred 2 striped animals and produced a certain amount of striped offspring?Just curious.....


----------



## jungle_inc (Jun 22, 2004)

Browns, i believe Paul Harris from ukpythons.com has tried repeatedly with limited success, he has bred very striped individuals and offspring have had no where near the striping the parents have. If you are interested in this project best to give him an email, his website is www.ukpythons.com.

Regards

Mark


----------



## Magpie (Jun 22, 2004)

> What does polygenic mean



That there is a lot of genes that determine the trait. Hence there is no "dominant gene" that is easily bred for and will be reliably expressed in the offspring.


----------



## JunglePython (Jun 22, 2004)

cheers magpie,

An example of this is tortoise shell coloured cats.


----------

